# I got deactivated from lyft for too many cancellations



## Reynob Moore (Feb 17, 2017)

1700 lifetime rides. Always well above 4.8 rating. They deactivated me today after a few warnings for cancelling too many rides. The reason I cancelled was they were too far away. 

Is there any chance of getting reactivated? 

Heres the email I received.

We take driver cancellations seriously. We've noticed that you've continued to cancel rides frequently.

Passengers rely on Lyft to provide a dependable service, and it's important that we're here for them. We've reached out to you several times about your excessive ride cancellations; because the problem has continued, we've had to deactivate your driver account to help keep our platform running smoothly.

You'll still be able to use Lyft as a passenger, and we'll be in touch if you're able to rejoin the community as a driver. Thanks for your contributions to Lyft San Francisco.

Thanks, 
The Lyft Team


----------



## emmhope (Jul 10, 2017)

Why are you accepting ??? check in at the hub and plead , promise not to do it again.

I stopped switching on lyft all together in SF cause if I take a ping that ends up being in a weird ticket magnet area , I can’t cancel  

So now I only do lyft in the north bay , events and sfo otherwise I never switch it on.


----------



## Reynob Moore (Feb 17, 2017)

A lot of times when you accept it indicates its close. Then after accepting you see how far away they really are.

Anyway where is the lyft hub and could showing up there and stating my case possibly be effective?


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

Reynob Moore said:


> A lot of times when you accept it indicates its close. Then after accepting you see how far away they really are.
> 
> Anyway where is the lyft hub and could showing up there and stating my case possibly be effective?


The Lyft Driver hub in SF is at 2300 26th street, there is one in Oakland too..

The fact that they left it open and didn't say that it was final probably means that they will give you a second chance, I have seen a few drivers get one...but in the future, it is better to not accept at all instead of accepting and then cancelling. Good luck dude!


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Reynob Moore said:


> "You'll still be able to use Lyft *as a passenge*r"


Lucky you! You can still play your cancel game, from the other side of the aisle!


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

usually i get pings they are dead on or only 1 or 2 minutes off there eta. i have to support lyft on this. sounds like you were warned many times.


----------



## emmhope (Jul 10, 2017)

Reynob Moore said:


> A lot of times when you accept it indicates its close. Then after accepting you see how far away they really are.
> 
> Anyway where is the lyft hub and could showing up there and stating my case possibly be effective?


Are you on android ? I haven't had that problem in a long time , I have an iPhone .


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Reynob Moore said:


> A lot of times when you accept it indicates its close. Then after accepting you see how far away they really are.
> 
> Anyway where is the lyft hub and could showing up there and stating my case possibly be effective?


I don't accept Pings more than 4 minutes away with Lyft, for this reason.
Go to the hub.



emmhope said:


> Are you on android ? I haven't had that problem in a long time , I have an iPhone .


iPhone here, I noticed that Lyft 4 minutes = Uber 6 minutes. (About)


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Go to hub and ask for forgiveness
They usually give 1 chance if you are nice enough and point to your good ratings, etc
I don't expect them to give you a chance after 2nd time tho.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Waste your time by going to the hub if you want to but that's a wrap son. Lyft already gave you several warnings. Your reply? "Screw you Lyft! My ride, my rules." And you kept cancelling, which you were free to do. 

The thing with freedom is that it doesn't mean free from consequences. You were free to cancel. Lyft was free to deactivate you. Everyone got what they wanted.


----------



## LoveBC (May 16, 2017)

Never need to cancel. Force quit app and wait five min. Let pax cancel or system will redispatch for you.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

LoveBC said:


> Never need to cancel. Force quit app and wait five min. Let pax cancel or system will redispatch for you.


Hmmm, how do you force quit the app after accepting?


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Reynob Moore said:


> 1700 lifetime rides. Always well above 4.8 rating. They deactivated me today after a few warnings for cancelling too many rides. The reason I cancelled was they were too far away.
> 
> Is there any chance of getting reactivated?
> 
> ...


Independent contractors are allowed to decline jobs that would not be in their best interest. File for unemployment immediately - you're bejng treated like an employee.


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

Honestly, file for UE insurance against them. They treated you like an employee by utilizing progressive discipline and making you acknowledge warnings.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

guys hes ****ed. lets say he was a private contractor for thehomedepot .
he is expose to put windows in. he tells the customers he is on the way.
then cancels the job its to far to drive.
and does it again and again, pissing off customers .
homedepot will just stop giving him jobs to do. your ****ed. i still do not understand the stupidity that was going through your brain when you kept canceling. why accept the job then cancel? what were you thinking?


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Trump Economics said:


> Independent contractors are allowed to decline jobs that would not be in their best interest. File for unemployment immediately - you're bejng treated like an employee.


He didn't decline the gigs, he cancelled them


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Rat said:


> He didn't decline the gigs, he cancelled them


I agree, but we're not getting the entire story. You don't accept a call to simply cancel it, unless you're trying to provoke Lyft by getting the passenger's hopes up, followed by JUST KIDDING. I'm guessing this driver cancelled after learning of the destination. And if that's the case, you should be allowed to cancel because the "destination" isn't in your best interest (constitutes a financial loss, less than minimum-wage for the hour, etc.).

Either way, Lyft is going, "We make the rules, we decide on how many cancellations you can have, etc." and that's acting like an employer.

For an independent contractor relationship to exist - pertinent to this matter - they would need to say, "Hey, driver. How many cancellations are you allocating yourself a day? If you and I can agree on a number, we can form a contract for your services."

Also, this thread could just be Lyft...

They routinely plant fake stories on this site in order to scare drivers into doing what they want.


----------



## emmhope (Jul 10, 2017)

LoveBC said:


> Never need to cancel. Force quit app and wait five min. Let pax cancel or system will redispatch for you.


Haha they deactivate for that too ! Wait for the warnings telling you to stop quitting the app.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

emmhope said:


> Haha they deactivate for that too ! Wait for the warnings telling you to stop quitting the app.


With both Uber and Lyft, you can do some tricks, but do them as little as you can, like once every 2 weeks, when you get a warning letter, stop tricks for one month. And so on...........!


----------



## Reynob Moore (Feb 17, 2017)

Theoretically could I just make more money by doing JUST UBER full time anyway? This way I would probably hit the bonuses and maybe uber is busier anyway.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Trump Economics said:


> I agree, but we're not getting the entire story. You don't accept a call to simply cancel it, unless you're trying to provoke Lyft by getting the passenger's hopes up, followed by JUST KIDDING. I'm guessing this driver cancelled after learning of the destination. And if that's the case, you should be allowed to cancel because the "destination" isn't in your best interest (constitutes a financial loss, less than minimum-wage for the hour, etc.).
> 
> Either way, Lyft is going, "We make the rules, we decide on how many cancellations you can have, etc." and that's acting like an employer.
> 
> ...


Destination discrimination is illegal


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

emmhope said:


> Haha they deactivate for that too ! Wait for the warnings telling you to stop quitting the app.


I still do the force close + ignore pax calls/texts but now I only do it when Lyft tries to pull a ride swap on me. I've told them many, many times that this practice is not acceptable to me and that I will not do them. As an IC I will assess and evaluate every ping they send me to see if I want to do it or not.

This is non-negotiable and if it means that Lyft fires me over it then so be it. I do expect to be fired over it any time now, and I'm surprised that they haven't done so already. It wouldn't be any great loss, though. Lyft has seemed to be determined over the last year or so to offer service, treatment and income to drivers which are far, far worse now than Uber's offering and, in that, they have greatly succeeded.


----------



## Reynob Moore (Feb 17, 2017)

I agree Uber is the better platform to drive for now.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Reynob Moore said:


> I agree Uber is the better platform to drive for now.


I would phrase it that Uber is now the lesser of the two evils. But yeah, who would have though that possible back when Kamikaze Kalanick was at the controls.


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

Reynob Moore said:


> 1700 lifetime rides. Always well above 4.8 rating. They deactivated me today after a few warnings for cancelling too many rides. The reason I cancelled was they were too far away.
> 
> Is there any chance of getting reactivated?
> 
> ...


Go to the Lyft hub... spray visine all over your eyes so it drips down your face and with a quivering lip tell a make up a sob story that involves your horrific living situation. Make sure to go into graphic detail about how losing out on draining for them will impact each member of your mixed race family of 13.. the whole disabled veteran, crack addicted/ mentally ill, ex convict, dislexic, lactose intolerant lot of them. Make sure you cause a big scene and promise never to cancel again if they give you one more chance. They'll reactivate you faster than you can say, 'hostile work environment'or threaten to jump off the golden gate at duck while holding your Amp for all to see.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I still do the force close + ignore pax calls/texts but now I only do it when Lyft tries to pull a ride swap on me. I've told them many, many times that this practice is not acceptable to me and that I will not do them. As an IC I will assess and evaluate every ping they send me to see if I want to do it or not.
> 
> This is non-negotiable and if it means that Lyft fires me over it then so be it. I do expect to be fired over it any time now, and I'm surprised that they haven't done so already. It wouldn't be any great loss, though. Lyft has seemed to be determined over the last year or so to offer service, treatment and income to drivers which are far, far worse now than Uber's offering and, in that, they have greatly succeeded.


I am sort of new to Lyft (but not uber) and they did this ride swap thing on me this weekend. I accepted a 100% primetime rider named Hanna, then somewhere along the way I was rematched to a non primetime Jacques. I cancelled. That is BS.

I think a massive class action needs to be considered regarding this. At a minimum they owe me a cancel fee for the swap.


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

Reynob Moore said:


> 1700 lifetime rides. Always well above 4.8 rating. They deactivated me today after a few warnings for cancelling too many rides. The reason I cancelled was they were too far away.
> 
> Is there any chance of getting reactivated?
> 
> ...


Hmmm...they didn't initially put you on time out? These are all the warnings I received:










I cancelled two more rides. Then this:










But, it was really this:










Weird. I've even cancelled rides from 2 minutes away. Just discrimination and nothing else.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

backcountryrez said:


> Hmmm...they didn't initially put you on time out? These are all the warnings I received:
> 
> View attachment 237602
> 
> ...


Did you have too many cancels? Or too many no show cancels?


----------



## METRO3 (Sep 3, 2017)

There is one clear violation of this contractor contractee relationship and that's the ride swap they do. That shit is so taking advantage of us it's not funny. We accept rides based on certain factors. Their rating being the biggest. For them to swap the ride we agreed to take with another one is crossing the contractor relationship. But I'm sure we agreed to it somewhere in the user agreement or have we?



backcountryrez said:


> Hmmm...they didn't initially put you on time out? These are all the warnings I received:
> 
> View attachment 237602
> 
> ...


What's your acceptance rate that brings about these warnings?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Rat said:


> Destination discrimination is illegal


There are many things that people think should be illegal, but are not.


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Did you have too many cancels? Or too many no show cancels?


I had too many cancels. As L doesn't disclose cancel rates, when this happened I remember I cancelled maybe 15 rides in two days (out of 20 given).



METRO3 said:


> There is one clear violation of this contractor contractee relationship and that's the ride swap they do. That shit is so taking advantage of us it's not funny. We accept rides based on certain factors. Their rating being the biggest. For them to swap the ride we agreed to take with another one is crossing the contractor relationship. But I'm sure we agreed to it somewhere in the user agreement or have we?
> 
> What's your acceptance rate that brings about these warnings?


I think you wouldn't receive nastygrams even with a low AR.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

I think it's kind of messed up that they automatically add jobs you don't want and give you a job just cuz you're touching your phone.


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

jfinks said:


> I am sort of new to Lyft (but not uber) and they did this ride swap thing on me this weekend. I accepted a 100% primetime rider named Hanna, then somewhere along the way I was rematched to a non primetime Jacques. I cancelled. That is BS.


You would have gotten the same 100% Primetime on your swapped ride. This has been confirmed by myself and others on multiple rides in multiple markets.



Spoiler: How did you determime Jacques' ride was non-primetime?...



Also, how did you know Jacques was a non primetime ride if you did not complete it? Maybe you used the passenger app to get a quote from Jacques pickup address?


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> Waste your time by going to the hub if you want to but that's a wrap son. Lyft already gave you several warnings. Your reply? "Screw you Lyft! My ride, my rules." And you kept cancelling, which you were free to do.
> 
> The thing with freedom is that it doesn't mean free from consequences. You were free to cancel. Lyft was free to deactivate you. Everyone got what they wanted.


How many cancel are allowed on rider's app if one can't find driver(s) or car model(s) one likes?



The Gift of Fish said:


> I would phrase it that Uber is now the lesser of the two evils. But yeah, who would have though that possible back when Kamikaze Kalanick was at the controls.


Since Lyft had wrongfully accused me of threatening legal action against Lyft for inquiring how to improve the illogical rating scheme, Maybe I should seek to do my charity work with Uber now. Really, even Uber people on this forum are more likable nowadays then the brilliant jerks at Lyft now.


----------



## Loralie (Sep 22, 2016)

Reynob Moore said:


> 1700 lifetime rides. Always well above 4.8 rating. They deactivated me today after a few warnings for cancelling too many rides. The reason I cancelled was they were too far away.
> 
> Is there any chance of getting reactivated?
> 
> ...


Same thing here but got reactivated right away in the same day. Also if you cant cancel rides that you by accidentally accept which happens alot because the accept button is sensative and takes up the entire screen, then put your phone on airplane mode and or turn off celluar data, lyft will redispatch the ride or the passenger will cancel. Wait 5-10 mins its annoying but they cant deactivate you if they redispatch a ride if you have no reception. I mean if either lyft or passenger cancels then it wont count against you.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

ntcindetroit said:


> How many cancel are allowed on rider's app if one can't find driver(s) or car model(s) one likes?


Don't know. Don't care. I'm only concerned with what affects drivers.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

I got deactivated after just one single cancel. 

I was tired one evening awaiting outside the airport , There is no que in Lyft's app. so no idea how fast the que was moving. The wait was so long that I fall into a long nap eventually. Woke up by a ping around 11:00PM, I reactively hit the accept button, then realized that I wasn't really awake, so for the public safety, I did not want to pickup the rider in downriver. Thought I had set the destination mode toward home base already, I just sit there 'cause I can't call back to the rider from my app. phone. I wait couple minutes and the rider called ask if I was going to pick him up. I answered the phone as it was set up to be forward by my google phone. I told the rider he can cancel w/o penalty, so he did the cancel, I assume. I was not in a mood of drive any more. Started the car and heading home for rest. 50 minutes later, before I pulled into my driveway, 5 or 6 pings came in for a pickup from 36 to 26 minutes away. I just ignored them and shut off the engine and go inside the house and call it a day. Wake up next morning, only to find out I got deactivated - a short and not so sweet honeymoon with Lyft.


----------



## Mohammed nasser (Apr 16, 2018)

Guys clam down I just got deactivated last week in new York the sucks is here is nyc fkn traffic so the lyft app show me it’s about 6 mins away so ok I excepted and then use waz I’m like wtf it’s showing now 15 mins away then I canceled many time like that so they deactivate me for the first time but I give them Emile and told them This is the issue and Its not my fault and they give me Emile back saying oh u should not cancel bla bla bla any way my answer was u guys should work in ur app issue cuz I did repeort that many time before and I don’t really care cuz I do jono via and Uber so good luck with the fkn app anyway it’s sucks app lol all the time I get trip fkn far away. Good luck all


----------



## Raven087 (Jul 10, 2017)

Mohammed nasser said:


> Guys clam down I just got deactivated last week in new York the sucks is here is nyc fkn traffic so the lyft app show me it's about 6 mins away so ok I excepted and then use waz I'm like wtf it's showing now 15 mins away then I canceled many time like that so they deactivate me for the first time but I give them Emile and told them This is the issue and Its not my fault and they give me Emile back saying oh u should not cancel bla bla bla any way my answer was u guys should work in ur app issue cuz I did repeort that many time before and I don't really care cuz I do jono via and Uber so good luck with the fkn app anyway it's sucks app lol all the time I get trip fkn far away. Good luck all


Goodbye, never post here again. Thanks.


----------



## Ms. Collette (Feb 26, 2016)

Lol


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

LoveBC said:


> Never need to cancel. Force quit app and wait five min. Let pax cancel or system will redispatch for you.


"Not moving towards passenger in a timely manner" is right up there with cancelling in Lyft's playbook, they will deactivate you for too many of either or both.


----------



## Mohammed nasser (Apr 16, 2018)

Lol this is show how small ur brain is cuz this page made for exchange information and I’m not posting here for anything I’m just saying it may help some people but not u


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

just file for unemployment and do Uber instead

this is an easy win for unemployment benefits


----------



## Raven087 (Jul 10, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> just file for unemployment and do Uber instead
> 
> this is an easy win for unemployment benefits


You really have no clue how unemployment benefits work.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Raven087 said:


> You really have no clue how unemployment benefits work.


It's actually really simple. Just read the rules.

This is the page for California.

Even if they initially rule against you, it's really hard to not win on appeal.

https://www.edd.ca.gov/unemployment/FAQ_-_Eligibility.htm

The burden of proof is on the employer to prove you are not due benefits.


----------



## Raven087 (Jul 10, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> It's actually really simple. Just read the rules.
> 
> This is the page for California.
> 
> ...


You cannot be this stupid.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Raven087 said:


> You cannot be this stupid.





Raven087 said:


> You really have no clue how unemployment benefits work.


lol These are incredible arguments in your favor

it's like arguing with any of the three stooges'

also https://www.google.com/search?q=ube...ome..69i57.15545j0j4&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## Raven087 (Jul 10, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> lol These are incredible arguments in your favor
> 
> it's like arguing with any of the three stooges'
> 
> also https://www.google.com/search?q=ube...ome..69i57.15545j0j4&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


You're really going to pull out one case from a couple years ago and act like that wasn't the exception to the rule?

How are unemployment benefits funded? By the employer paying an unemployment tax on their employees. That doesn't happen for drivers. 
Drivers are not receiving unemployment benefits.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Raven087 said:


> You're really going to pull out one case from a couple years ago and act like that wasn't the exception to the rule?
> 
> How are unemployment benefits funded? By the employer paying an unemployment tax on their employees. That doesn't happen for drivers.
> Drivers are not receiving unemployment benefits.


I know you clicked on that link I posted because I seen you looking at this thread when I clicked on your profile...

https://uberpeople.net/threads/file-for-unemployment-if-terminated-uber.142763/

Given that, I know you seen there are numerous threads where people got benefits. One was even a featured thread here so everyone but you knows about it. In fact, you probably know about it but are simply shilling for Uber or Lyft.

You may think you're dealing with an amateur but you're not.

It doesn't matter if an employer pays into the Unemployment Insurance fund or not. If found liable for benefits, they will have to pay for those benefits no matter if they paid into a fund for the driver or not.

You're the one that knows nothing about how it works.


----------



## Raven087 (Jul 10, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> I know you clicked on that link I posted because I seen you looking at this thread when I clicked on your profile...
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/file-for-unemployment-if-terminated-uber.142763/
> 
> ...


So a couple people have made posts on this forum claiming to have been awarded unemployment benefits and you still believe that it's widespread? Talk about naive.
Your advice is go file your claim, easy peezy. What a crock.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Raven087 said:


> So a couple people have made posts on this forum claiming to have been awarded unemployment benefits and you still believe that it's widespread? Talk about naive.
> Your advice is go file your claim, easy peezy. What a crock.


Still waiting for you to present an actual argument or evidence to back up your claim.

I'll wait.


----------



## Raven087 (Jul 10, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Still waiting for you to present an actual argument or evidence to back up your claim.
> 
> I'll wait.


Present evidence for something that is common knowledge? Back up my claim? Lord, you're in a fantasy world. But go spend more time on Google trying to find another one in a million case to back up your claim.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Raven087 said:


> Present evidence for something that is common knowledge? Back up my claim? Lord, you're in a fantasy world. But go spend more time on Google trying to find another one in a million case to back up your claim.


The only thing that is now common knowledge from this thread is that you like to make statements without any evidence to back them up.


----------



## Raven087 (Jul 10, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> The only thing that is now common knowledge from this thread is that you like to make statements without any evidence to back them up.


Its like asking me to prove Uber drivers receive a 1099 and not a W2. 
But carry on misleading people here.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

It appears Lyft is going after people who accept rides with no intention of picking them up.


Also I have a few friends who got unemployment checks for a while, only to have to pay it back because of gaming the system, so just because you are getting checks doesnt mean it works but good luck


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

RideshareSpectrum said:


> Go to the Lyft hub... spray visine all over your eyes so it drips down your face and with a quivering lip tell a make up a sob story that involves your horrific living situation. Make sure to go into graphic detail about how losing out on draining for them will impact each member of your mixed race family of 13.. the whole disabled veteran, crack addicted/ mentally ill, ex convict, dislexic, lactose intolerant lot of them. Make sure you cause a big scene and promise never to cancel again if they give you one more chance. They'll reactivate you faster than you can say, 'hostile work environment'or threaten to jump off the golden gate at duck while holding your Amp for all to see.


I love you



Mohammed nasser said:


> Guys clam down I just got deactivated last week in new York the sucks is here is nyc fkn traffic so the lyft app show me it's about 6 mins away so ok I excepted and then use waz I'm like wtf it's showing now 15 mins away then I canceled many time like that so they deactivate me for the first time but I give them Emile and told them This is the issue and Its not my fault and they give me Emile back saying oh u should not cancel bla bla bla any way my answer was u guys should work in ur app issue cuz I did repeort that many time before and I don't really care cuz I do jono via and Uber so good luck with the fkn app anyway it's sucks app lol all the time I get trip fkn far away. Good luck all


You clam down!


----------

